

Mobile gNews (Google News + PHP + jQuery) - mayk
http://gnews.vacau.com/US/index.php

======
mflindell
Hey there,

If this is your app, you might want to hide your directories from the public.

<http://gnews.vacau.com/> <http://gnews.vacau.com/mert/>

~~~
mayk
Yes. It's my first web app. Thanks for comment. I've hidden directories.

Short Link: <http://bit.ly/mobileGnews>

